
Bitfinex Adds 12 New Altcoins to Its Cryptocurrency Portfolio - AltcoinReport
https://altcoinreport.co/bitfinex-adds-12-new-altcoins-to-its-cryptocurrency-portfolio/
======
abbieseide
Bitfinex has added the below altcoins to their portfolio increasing their
market reach by about a billion dollars.

Aion Request Network IOSToken Loopring BnkToTheFuture Token Cofound.it WAX
SingularityNET Medicalchain ODEM Dai

